# Pumpkins safe for rats?



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Well with Halloween coming up I just want to be sure that pumpkins are safe for rats? I assume so as I've seen pictures with pumpkins and I know the seeds are okay but I was planning on picking up a mini pumpkin and carving it for them


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yup, totally safe, good for digestion. Just don't give too much at once.


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

Safe and fun! I gave my rats one last year, I cut an opening and scooped out most the seeds (and baked them plain for them to have later) then let them have at it! They had a great time carving out the inside, I don't think they ate very much of it though.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

If they eat too much of it, just be on the lookout for some loose stools. No real harm as a rare treat. They are going to have so much fun!


----------

